# Marshall 1960A vs Traynor YCS412VA



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in the hunt for a 4x12 cab right now and have pretty much come down to either a Marshall 1960A or a Traynor YCS412VA.

The Marshall is pretty much the industry standard 4x12 cab and I'm sure it's has earned it's reputation.
Has anyone tried a Traynor YCS412VA? It has the same speakers as the Marshall and solid wood construction. It weighs about 20 lbs more than the Marshall so that is a little bit of a concern as a 4x12 is enough of a pain to deal with without it weighing over 100 lbs!

Here is a link to the Traynor Cab:
Traynor Amps: Guitar Extension Cabinets


I can get the Traynor cheaper than the Marshall as well, so that is a factor.

What do you think?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

a 4x12 is a beautiful thing, but the weight keeps me away too. Does the Marshall have metal grill beneath the cloth? I don't think so. If your touring (or in a punk band), I'd go Traynor for durability. I'm also inclined to buy Canadian whenever I can...


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

The Traynor seems like a nice cab. I know Thornley was using them recently live.
I would not buy a Marshall cab new from the store. They are just not worth the $900 the sell for. You can buy them used on kijiji all day long for $300-$500 (like I did). 
I would look for a used Marshall, or go with the Traynor.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the Traynor more than the Marshall mostly because of the better price. Hughes and Kettner also makes some nice reasonably priced cabs (both the V30 and Greenback cabs are awesome). The best I have ever used however are the Mesa Rectifier cabs. I would put my money towards a used Mesa over a new Marshall or Traynor any day.


----------

